

Unlimited Electric Guitar on Kickstarter - apenrose
http://kck.st/MfsNq2
We designed a new electric guitar with all the functionality of amps and effects pedals but none of the hassle. The Unlimited uses smartphone technology for effects pedals and a built-in amplifier so you can rock out wherever you go.
======
noonespecial
I had a Sears version of this when I was a kid in the 80s. It was a "synsonics
terminator", I think. I hacked it to look like this one because I thought it
would be awesome if the speaker blasted the strings directly for feedback. It
wasn't. The pick shredded the soft doughnut of the speaker after very little
playing.

Protip: It looks lame, but you need a steel grille guarding the speaker.

